# *** GTS Performance - GTTx-022 Turbo Kit Sale - TT225 fitment - Bolt on 280-300whp for your TT225! $1250



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

**** GTS Performance - GTTx-02x Turbo Kit Sale - TT225 fitment - Bolt on 280-300whp for your TT225! $1250*

<center>








Its finally here! We are PROUD to be able to offer the most capable and best performing bolton K04 hybrid for the TT225/S3! This unit is capable of anywhere from 275whp on a complete bone stock 1.8T motor (with proper fueling and software) to over 380whp with the proper mods.
Our software is tightly integrated with this setup to deliver the best power possible with the least amount of mods necessary without sacrificing reliability or driveability.
Our new GTTx turbo line is the direct successor of the already powerful GTT and improves things by upgrading the cast 2283 wheel into a custom spec compressor wheel and a custom spec RS6 turbine wheel. Both of these wheels cannot be found anywhere else and are a Gonzo Tuning exclusive.


This turbo kit includes:
(4) GTS 610cc or 550cc Dual Spray Cone Injectors
(4) USCAR to Jetronic Adapters
(1) GTS TT225 Silicone Turbo Inlet Pipe
Gonzo Tuning Stage 3 Software
(1) GTTx-02x Hybrid Turbocharger
This coupled with an exhaust upgrade, is is ALL you need to for your TT225/S3 to make over 275whp with pump gas.
If opt to run E85 you can expect 350fwhp, which will require forged rods, a 4bar pressure regulator and possibly a fuel pump upgrade.

Pricing:
$1250 gets you *EVERYTHING* listed here.
We will also reimburse up to $250 for anyone willing to provide dyno sheets after install.
</center>


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

I will be giving you guys a call tomorrow and dyno sheets after an upgrade like this are a must :beer: Complete exhaust upgrade includes manifold as well I presume, any recommendations?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DOOOO IT Tony!!! I worked tightly with GTS in developing this turbo for our application and it's the Biznizz. 

The power delivery, sustainability, and transient characteristics on this GTT-x is nothing short of amazing, it makes me smile every time I hit the 'go' pedal. I view this combo as the most balanced out there, that's why I chose it to power my toy.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Jesus wish you had a deal like this on the 180q k03 kit. Making us 180 guys more jealous than usual of the 225 crowd.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Jesus wish you had a deal like this on the 180q k03 kit. Making us 180 guys more jealous than usual of the 225 crowd.


Get a 225 exhaust manifold, oil and coolant lines, and downpipe and you're set for this kit


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> DOOOO IT Tony!!! I worked tightly with GTS in developing this turbo for our application and it's the Biznizz.
> 
> The power delivery, sustainability, and transient characteristics on this GTT-x is nothing short of amazing, it makes me smile every time I hit the 'go' pedal. I view this combo as the most balanced out there, that's why I chose it to power my toy.


The deed has been done, let the fun begin :beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Any chance of buying just the turbo, adapters, and maybe the injectors?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

l88m22vette said:


> Any chance of buying just the turbo, adapters, and maybe the injectors?


That's fine but I can't go any lower on the price.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Boulderhead said:


> The deed has been done, let the fun begin :beer:


Nice - be sure to post up details :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Only 2 left at this price


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

[email protected] Performance said:


> Only 2 left at this price


If only I wasn't so broke....


----------



## Gulliver22 (Sep 16, 2014)

*I'll take one*

Put me down for one.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

hmmm..... Save me a kit until I sell my damn house!ic:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Gulliver22 said:


> Put me down for one.


PM me or email sales @ gonzotuning.com :thumbup:


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm still interested Gonz working on funds


----------



## Gulliver22 (Sep 16, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## milkjam (Oct 12, 2014)

Have a 180 version?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

We're basically out of stock now. But if you want to pre-order one, we can honor this offer and you'd get yours by X-MAS. Maybe before.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Trackstar616898 (Oct 31, 2010)

How long we will be able to get the sale taken advantage of? Looking to switch from a F23 , this sounds awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trackstar616898 (Oct 31, 2010)

Edit just saw last post... What's regular price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Trackstar616898 said:


> Looking to switch from a F23 , this sounds awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is very interesting to me, I'm very curious how they compare. 

At what point does just going to a T3 flange just make sense.

Nice work Gonzo.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Trackstar616898 said:


> How long we will be able to get the sale taken advantage of? Looking to switch from a F23 , this sounds awesome


I don't think you'd see big gains switching one kit from the other. I would spend that money on software and other mods like intake manifold and intake camshaft upgrade honestly.

For anyone that wants in on this, I would place an order now because I will only be making limited quantities of this turbo and a pre-order guarantees you a kit.


Trackstar616898 said:


> Edit just saw last post... What's regular price?


$1650


ejg3855 said:


> At what point does just going to a T3 flange just make sense.


Hehe its interesting that you mention that. Some cool stuff coming down the pipeline.
Nothing until late next year, though.


----------



## Trackstar616898 (Oct 31, 2010)

**** GTS Performance - GTTx-022 Turbo Kit Sale - TT225 fitment - Bolt on 280-3...*

Yeah I understand that it likely wouldn't yield much more power. I like the idea of having the tuner that developed the kit/sells it as support standing behind it . As opposed to the alternative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Trackstar616898 said:


> ...I like the idea of having the tuner that developed the kit/sells it as support standing behind it...


:thumbup:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Quick update for those interested. My kit showed up Friday afternoon safe and sound and everything looks good. I am completely torn down and waiting on a few gaskets before I try and button everything up this week. Progress so far and the goods. Will be sure to post more details of the install and once the exhaust is completed its time for another run on the dyno, enjoy :beer:


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> Quick update for those interested. My kit showed up Friday afternoon safe and sound and everything looks good. I am completely torn down and waiting on a few gaskets before I try and button everything up this week. Progress so far and the goods. Will be sure to post more details of the install and once the exhaust is completed its time for another run on the dyno, enjoy


Awesome man can't wait for results from this!!!


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Can post a few more pics of stock manifold


----------



## burk_art (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi - post a pic or two the TIP that's supplied too, will you? Thanks.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey guys, I am still taking material out of the manifold, but will be sure to post the final results before it goes back on the car. I am primarily focusing on the collector side, but if I have extra time will work on the runners a bit too. In regards to the TIP, my kit was Turbo, injectors, and software only... 

I have been running a Forge replacement on my stock K04 for the past 2 years that will go back on the car


----------



## burk_art (Mar 24, 2006)

Hmm, that's interesting; fyi the site iirc says for the 1650 it comes with a TIP as well as the injectors, turbo, tune and adapters. No big deal, I don't need the TIP anyway, just curious. And curious to see the manifold...


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

youngblood7868 said:


> Can post a few more pics of stock manifold


So your porting the stock manifold. .awesome 


Boulderhead said:


> Hey guys, I am still taking material out of the manifold, but will be sure to post the final results before it goes back on the car. I am primarily focusing on the collector side, but if I have extra time will work on the runners a bit too. In regards to the TIP, my kit was Turbo, injectors, and software only...
> 
> I have been running a Forge replacement on my stock K04 for the past 2 years that will go back on the car


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Boulderhead said:


> Hey guys, I am still taking material out of the manifold, but will be sure to post the final results before it goes back on the car. I am primarily focusing on the collector side, but if I have extra time will work on the runners a bit too. In regards to the TIP, my kit was Turbo, injectors, and software only...


TIP is dropped shipped. You'll get it next week.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

[email protected] Performance said:


> TIP is dropped shipped. You'll get it next week.


Ahh yes, I am a dumb A$$.. totally forgot you told me that. Thanks for the friendly reminder :beer:

@Youngblood - Yes porting the stock manifold to the best of my abilities. Check out Max's post below to see where the inspiration comes from.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...a-track-TT&p=79944948&viewfull=1#post79944948


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Boulderhead said:


> Ahh yes, I am a dumb A$$.. totally forgot you told me that. Thanks for the friendly reminder :beer:


No prob lol



Trackstar616898 said:


> Yeah I understand that it likely wouldn't yield much more power. I like the idea of having the tuner that developed the kit/sells it as support standing behind it . As opposed to the alternative.


Understood. We offer the whole package. Makes everything flow much easier 

-------------------------------------------------------

So as an update: Turns out I only had 3 left in stock, and they are all gone. I'm serious when I say, if you want one, pre-order now so you can get yours by sometime next month. But *PLEASE* pre-order by the end of this week at the latest. Otherwise you are not guaranteed a unit, and you will not be able to lock in this price. So act now guys :thumbup:


----------



## milkjam (Oct 12, 2014)

Do you have a kit for the TT180 version?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

milkjam said:


> Do you have a kit for the TT180 version?


Yes

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7058486


--------------------

Also:










I believe Marcus_Aurelius broke this record, though :laugh:


----------



## milkjam (Oct 12, 2014)

That looks awesome. I have the mk1 version. Sorry to bug but this would fit as well?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah MK4 refers to the VW MK4 platform. TT180 is MK1 and that's listed under there


----------



## milkjam (Oct 12, 2014)

Sweet. I'll be putting in an order.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Sweet! Shoot me an email sales @ gonzotuning.com


----------



## slukas (Sep 3, 2011)

*My Experience*

Private message me and I will share my experience with this kit and the company selling it.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

All lines bolted up, ready for a new home


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see results


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Cranked over for the first time tonight. Next step is turbo back exhaust umpkin:


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> Cranked over for the first time tonight. Next step is turbo back exhaust umpkin:


C'mon man!!! I wanna see that thing rip!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice I vote 3 inch relentless ebay downpipe and straight pipe all the way back


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Nice I vote 3 inch relentless ebay downpipe and straight pipe all the way back


Its going to our friends at 42DD for a special touch.

@Youngblood... it will rip soon enough my friend :beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

youngblood7868 said:


> C'mon man!!! I wanna see that thing rip!


Same Quattro TT, same turbo, with basically the same custom turbo-back exhaust (courtesy of 42 DD). It spun all of 1st, most of 2nd, and even lightly in 3rd gear (warm/dry pavement, with fat/sticky race tires). I can say it's established, that turbo can rip: 
http://youtu.be/0XwpffeUCQs



[email protected] said:


> Nice I vote 3 inch relentless ebay downpipe and straight pipe all the way back


 Why??? I understand trying to do things on a budget more than anyone, but there are things that are not worth cutting corners. 42DD has been supporting this community (like no company does nowadays) with the best customer service in the business. Their product quality/fitment is world class, and AFAIK there is no other company around that will go out of their way to work with us to produce custom exhaust products like what I have and what Tony will get. Sorry but 42DD is family for the core members here, and as a community, we like supporting companies that support us!!!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ Just for S**t and giggles, here is this GTT-x turbo mounted and playing nicely together with a 42DD v-band expansion-chambered (4") downpipe, and a JBS knockoff manifold. Match made in heaven!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Same Quattro TT, same turbo, with basically the same custom turbo-back exhaust (courtesy of 42 DD). It spun all of 1st, most of 2nd, and even lightly in 3rd gear (warm/dry pavement, with fat/sticky race tires). I can say it's established, that turbo can rip:
> http://youtu.be/0XwpffeUCQs
> 
> 
> ...


For the record I have a 42dd down pipe lol just kinda sucks it's not stainless which isn't a big issue for my why I went with it.

As far as the straight pipe goes that's just preference. I was considering seeing if they would fab me one.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

And max I pmd you about something


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> For the record I have a 42dd down pipe lol just kinda sucks it's not stainless which isn't a big issue for my why I went with it.
> 
> As far as the straight pipe goes that's just preference. I was considering seeing if they would fab me one.


I have the standard aluminized steel as well. Their exhaust has been daily driven in New York winters with salt and snow, and for the past couple of years abused as a track-only toy. In 5 years of owning their stuff in my environment and use, I don't see why stainless would be needed for any application. 



[email protected] said:


> And max I pmd you about something


I'll drop you a PM with my contact info so you can text me instead. I don't particularly keep up with the PM box these days. :facepalm:


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Same Quattro TT, same turbo, with basically the same custom turbo-back exhaust (courtesy of 42 DD). It spun all of 1st, most of 2nd, and even lightly in 3rd gear (warm/dry pavement, with fat/sticky race tires). I can say it's established, that turbo can rip:
> http://youtu.be/0XwpffeUCQs
> 
> 
> ...


What did it make on dyno marcus? And btw nice work on your car man..


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

youngblood7868 said:


> What did it make on dyno marcus? And btw nice work on your car man..


Thank you! 

The last time I was on the rollers (AWD Mustang dyno), and running on the old stock K04 tune, it made the following:


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The last time I was on the rollers (AWD Mustang dyno), and running on the old stock K04 tune, it made the following:


Your welcome man..Here's my car..Would you please give me full details on your turbo setup..That's awesome power..Thank you so much


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

youngblood7868 said:


> Would you please give me full details on your turbo setup..That's awesome power..Thank you so much


Nice red coupe! Details on the turbo setup and work can be found here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ay)-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt&p=84269561#post84269561


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nice red coupe! Details on the turbo setup and work can be found here:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ay)-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt&p=84269561#post84269561


Thanks man


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

Is the sale only for the tt? or can i get that price for an mk4 gti?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

vwking said:


> Is the sale only for the tt? or can i get that price for an mk4 gti?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7058486 :thumbup:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

burk_art said:


> Hi - post a pic or two the TIP that's supplied too, will you? Thanks.


Here you go my friend


----------



## burk_art (Mar 24, 2006)

great, thanks!


----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

In regards to the e85 tuning, is this a separate map, flex fuel or would I have to run e85 100 percent of the time? Could I switch from 93 to e85 map? 

Also are you selling these kits minus tuning? I already have maestro


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Ready to order, but never got a response via email.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Pre-sale is over but I shall still reply to everyone's emails


----------

